#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Kleiner Panikbericht >

## HagenT.

Keine Ahnung ob dass alles Panikattacken sind, seit gestern habe ich das und heut auch so ein Beklemmungsgefühl, so eine Art Spannung, war in der Arbeit, ging fürher heim, bin nicht müde, aß normal, ich nehme täglich meine chinesischen TCM Kräuter vor dem Essen dann später die Sunny Soul Tabletten, die Padma Nervotonin Tabletten, nehem Schüssler Haussalze 9 10 - 15 x am Tag, Nr 7. am abend, die heiße 7 heißt das da schlfät man gut, Notfalltropfen Cara Mia Neroli zum Riechen da das in das Stammhirn gut geht, Rostock Essenz M-4 1 Tropfen wenn es arg wird, Passedan Tropfen grad nur mal wenn es akut wird, Citalopram bis jetzt nur 1 x als ich dass ganz schlimm hatte, sonst habe ich so den ganzen Tag oft ein leichtes Beklemmungsgefühl, so eine Art 100 Kilo liegt auf mir aber innen, irgendwie so leichte spannung im ganzen Oberkörper. Ja kennt das wer? nächste woche schaue ich zu meiner Psychotherapeutin anschauen was die verschreibt.

----------


## lucy230279

himmel, wieso nimmst du denn so viel zeugs ein?

----------


## HagenT.

weil es gute homöopatischie dinge  sind
sunny soul und nervotonin sind welche fürs bessere gefühl ein bisschen halt
schüssler haussalze gegen übersäuerung und Heisshunger und ruhigs schlafe
die ätherischen öle halfen mir heute als ich so eine panikattacke hatte so ne schleichende
bis abends war es besser mit bewegung natürlich
die tcm kräuter gegen körperliche probleme die ich hatte
pantip tabletten gegen meine gastritis

----------


## Pianoman

> weil es gute homöopatischie dinge  sind

 Ach, tatsächlich?   *sunny soul* ist ein Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (überdosiertes Vitaminpräparat), * Padma Nervotonin* ist ein Pflanzen-Mineralstoffpräparat (Asant, Mobinpflaume, Guajakholz, Costuswurzel, Muskatnuss, Myrobalanefrucht, Gewürznelke, Salmaliablüte und Kaolinerde), *Pantip Tabletten* schließlich enthalten als Wirkstoff *Pantoprazol,* einen *Protonenpumpenhemmer*. * 
Schüssler-Salze* sind ausdrücklich *keine Homöopathie*, was für *TCM kräuter* genau so gilt, wie für irgendwelche *Duftöle*. 
Haben Sie sich den ganzen Kram eigentlich selbst ausgesucht, oder zwischendurch auch mal ´n Arzt gefragt?

----------


## spokes

also bei der Menge an den Dingen, die du da in dich rein wirfst, würde ich auch in Panik verfallen, ob ich alle wirklich genommen habe.     
Aber um Gottes Willen nimmst du Citalopram als Notfallmedikament?? Das ist gänzlich ungeeignet dafür! Das ist ein Antidepressivum, welches über einige Wochen eingenommen werden muss, damit es wirken kann!! Erst nach einigen Monaten der Einnahme kann es dann gegen die Angst wirken. Eine einmalige Einnahme ist einfach großer Mist. Da kann ich auch einen Zuckerwürfel essen. Was sagt denn dein Arzt dazu, dass du das nicht nimmst (es ist schließlich Verschreibungspflichtig)?

----------


## HagenT.

überhaupt nicht, die Käruter heben die stimmung, sind auch für meine  bronchitis die ich habe, magen und traurigkeit und gesmatwohlbefniden,  die sunny soul tabletten sind natürlich und für den positiven zustand  wie die nervotonin padma tabletten die ich in der frühe nehme die auch  nicht schädlich für den körper sind, die pantip sind gegen meine  gastritis die ich nehme die ich seit einiger Zeit habe, die schüssler  haussalze sind gegen übersäuerung und vieles mehr, die kanst du oft  nehmen da hast du keine nebenwirkungen, die braucht der körper und die  depressionen und spannungszustände sind zwar da, jetzt wieder weg,wieso  die da sind, keine Ahnugn, ist wie wenn man ein großes gewicht ein  kaltes im körper hat, und man hat irgendwie keine Lust und weniger  antrieb und macht sich sorgen was das ist und es ist irgendwie so ne  schwere im ganzen oberkörper, das ganze habe ich von einer sehr guten apothekerin. also die schüssler sind sher gut, die helfen gegen unglaublich viel ich nehme die tabletten zergehend oft am tag. das duftöl dass dann gleich ins stammhirn leitet nur dann wenn es z.b. akut ist, wenn ich einen Panikartigen zustand verspüre. Die sunny Soul die nehme ich ja in der Frühe und zu Mittag,die ergänzen den entlährten mikronährstoff speicher. die unterstzen auch den stoffwechsel der neurotransmitter auf eine sher gute weise. damit wird der nervenstoffwechsel stabilisiert das nimmt man bei Leistungsdruck oft. die unterstüzen die Denkleistung, beleben das nervensystem und die stimmung und sollten bis zu 6 Monaten 2 x täglich eingenommen werden. die stressresistenz wird dabei gefördert. mann kann sowas mit medikamenten einnehmen aber nicht ersetzen dass ist klar. Die Nervotonin wie gesagt sind tibetische Kräuterkapseln, die man in der frühe nimmt und nach dem abendessen. da ist z.b. nepalesischen Mombinpflaume drinnen. Guajakaholz ist nicht schädlich. dass zeug hat wärmende eigenschaften für den Körper. damit kann man energiestörungen im windenergie bereich beheben. sie sind also nervenstärkend und schaffen innere ausgeglichenheit und auch das nimmt man. die TCM Kräuter habe ich von meiner chinesischen Ärztin, die mir damals sehr gut halfen mehr als ein hables Jahr medikamenten die ich damals nahm wie Trittico zum schlafen und lexatonil bei anfällen usw. Die grauslichen Passedan Tropfen nimm ich nur im Akutfall das war bis jetzt 2 x in 3 Wochen der Fall. die citalopramtabletten habe ich 1 x genommen vor 3  Wochen als ich eine Panikattacke bekam und sonst nix zu Hause hatte, die sind vom Arzt damals, ich nahm ja früher einige Male Lexatonil, die gab es nicht mehr, dann kurze Zeit auch Xanor, die sind auch weg, dazwischen Alazopram und die hatte ich noch zu hause und die haben mich damals sehr gedämpft und halfen mir als ich so einen Zustand hatte. wo man glaubt man muß jeden moment sterben und hat Angst und Kälte und Schüttelfrost im körper.ich hatte also vor 3 wochen ne PA die 1 Tag dauerte und kurz dazwischen auftauchende Depressionsgefühle, Herzschwere, Druckgefühl am Oberkörper, physisch ist mir alles tip top das weiß ich, bis auf erhöhten leicht erhöhten cholesterinspiegel und leukozyten wenn ich mich niht irre und eben gastritis vom Streß.

----------


## spokes

da kann man dir nur eins raten: geh einfach mal zu einem kompetenten Arzt und lass dich richtig durch checken.  
Das Zeug mag zwar vielleicht nicht schädlich sein, aber die Wirkung scheint ja nicht da zu sein, sonst hättest du diese Probleme nicht.   
Zur Wirkung von den ganzen Sachen kannst gut im Bereich der Alternativmedizin einmal die Beiträge von Pianoman lesen. Sehr empfehlenswert.  
Zur Wirkung der Duftöle kann ich dir zustimmen (das ist, wie mir die Leute in der Klinik sagten, mittlerweile sogar medizinisch bewiesen). Aber nur bei reinen Naturölen und nur *zur Ergänzung*.  
Und, mach bitte ein paar mehr Absätze. So ist dein Beitrag nur sehr schwer zu lesen.

----------


## SchlechtesGewis

Lieber Hagen
Ich schliesse mich Spokes an was die Einnahme von Antidepressiva betrifft. 
Das was Du über Deine Symptome berichtest, deckt sich genau mit den meinigen, die ich vor 2 Jahren hatte. Und auch ich habe alles was nur ein bisschen positiv klang in Massen in mich hineingestopft. Natürlich half nix auf Dauer.
Jetzt weiss ichs besser weil ich von meinem Neurologen Antidepr. verordnet bekam und diese auch tgl. nahm ABER, was das um und auf meiner Gesundung betraf war die Aufarbeitung all meiner Ängste, Sorgen, negativen Erlebnissen, misslungene Arbeiten etc mit einem Psychotherapeuten. Ohne ihn hätte ich keine Chance gehabt ein psychisch gesunder, belastbarer und positiver Mensch mit Freude am Leben zu werden. Die Behandlung dauerte 2 Jahre 1 x die Woche. Die Einnahme der AD dauerte 1 Jahr.
Du kannst Dir gar nicht vorstellen was sich im Laufe der Kindheit und vorallem Jugendzeit an verdrängten negativen Erlebnissen ansammelt. Und genau diese sind es, die dann 100 kg wiegen und auf Deiner Brust liegen und Dir die Luft zum Atmen nehmen. Sie drücken Dich so fest nieder, dass Du nur mit grösster Anstrengung hoch kommst, um irgendwas zu tun odr zu unternehmen.
Hagen, so geht es vielen, vielen Menschen, aber die meisten leiden eben mehr oder weniger still vor sich hin. Du scheinst das nicht zu wollen, und so kann ich Dir nur raten Dir einen Neurologen in Deiner Nähe zu suchen, dem alles zu erzählen und um die Adresse eines entsprechenden Psychotherapeuten zu ersuchen. Du kannst versichert sein, dass heutzutage jeder Neurologe mit einem Therapeuten zusammenarbeitet. 
Ich grüsse Dich recht herzlich und wünsche Dir viel Kraft.  Silvie 
PS: Wenn Du Dir die Kosten für alle Deine jetzigen Mittelchen die Du schluckst sparst, hast Du sicher einen Grossteil der Therapeutenkosten schon herrinnen.

----------


## HagenT.

naja jetzt gehts mir ja gott sei dank besser muß mehr sport machen udn weniger hektik haben. zum neuro schaue ich nächste woche. 2 jahre uff? dass ist ja a horror. irgendwie fühle ich mich da komsich weil ein gesunder mensch braucht kan Neuro doktor der dir tabletten verschafft ich habe nur zu viel streß durch meine aussendienstarbeit mache mir selber hin und wieder umsatzdruck und rege mich manchmal auf wenn was ganz gegen meinen strich geht und reagire oft hektisch hinund wieder. dass mit dem drücken kennst?

----------

